# Lockers



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Now I have a 34 footer with loads of exterior locker space (so most people tell me)

Right I am not a full timer yet seem to have every locker full.

Not so much in the cupboards inside though.

How much are you tempted to cram in? :roll: 

Yerr I know 7 mpg before you say it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Same here John, not big belly lockers but a fair few and a straight through rear small garage type, to say we went from a Kontiki with no lockers to the RV all mine are full and all the inside cupboards too and we aint got any more stuff than we had in the Eropean, when we emptied the Kontiki for sale the stuff filled the Kitchen in the house and its a large kitchen,
froma purly mathamatical point of view I dont know what half of its for and where three quarters of it is, so could some mathimatical genious work out what percenatage i actually need :lol: 
Geo


----------

